# Dexter Cattle for Sale near Cedar Rapids Iowa



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We have a few Dexters for sale yet this year.
For cows we have Karen,
For 1-2 year olds we have Melanie (1), Rosa Lynn (1) and Dorian (2)
For heifers we have Fiona.
For bulls we have HOT Loverboy, Panther, and Tighe.
For Steers we have 3 left. One is ready to go and weaned - Sale pending on him, and 2 still on the cows, deposits hold.

We also have 1 unregistered yearling heifer that is bred. Would make a great beef raiser or milk cow.


*Karen* is a 7 year old black dehorned cow, bred to a Hotty our red herd bull. She will have a calf by late fall or not until early spring. We are asking $1100 for her bred.










I don't have a picture of *Melanie*, $1100
She is a 15 months and recently exposed to our Red Bull. She is a beefy little girl. Horned.

I don't have a picture of *Rosa Lynn,* $800
She is also 15 months old, a little taller and thinner than Melanie. Horned

I don't have a picture of Dorian, $1100
*Dorian* is over 2 and bred to a black herd bull. She is horned.

*Fiona* is 5 months old, very petite. She is horned, but could still be removed if that is what you wish to do. We are asking $800. Not the best picture but atleast you get the general idea.









*Panther* is a 5 month old bull, very muscular. He is horned, but are still small enough you can remove them if you wish. He has some milking background and should improve udders based on his mothers udder and his sire's mother. He is a great all around bull. $600









*HOT Loverboy* is a 7 month old Red dexter bull, he is smaller than panther and should remain to be. Again he is horned. He is $1200.









*Tighe* Tighe is a 17 month old Red Polled Dexter bull. He is very very small. Barely 36" tall at this age and is definately a longleg genetically. $1500. 









Last but not least the unregistered yearling heifer. She is about 18 months old. She is bred for a March 1st calf. She is beautiful not real tall but not a short leg either. She can not be registered. We are asking $650.

All of our steers are $350 each.



If you are interested in any more info or coming by for a visit, email me at [email protected]


We offer starter herd packages. The way we do it is for each female purchase $50 to $100 comes off of the price of the bull. 


Thanks
Dan


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Grandma's HOT Loverboy and the unregistered heifer are now sold. The rest are still available. We are going to offer Tighe a little lower in price. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Fiona is also sold.


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Dan, I'm still working on finance details and my beautiful wife... BUT Its looking very good, here's what I'm thinking

Zulu
Rosa Lynn
Melanie
Karen
Abigail & Anastazia

Please expose Rosa Lynn to Hotty

Let me know if this works for you


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds Good, I PM'ed you.


----------

